# Can't tell if my bunny's water bottle is working. :(



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 27, 2018)

This bottle we just got has a leak problem. So I adjust it a bit up so it won't. But when I push my pinky in the feeder part I can't get any water out. This happened with his old bottle. Might be the leverage of the house or something.
My girlfriend says it's because I am not suckling the bottle like a rabbit. He goes up and it looks like he's drinking but he may just be trying. I put a dish of water in just in case but he always knocks it over somehow.

What do I do?


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2018)

To check if the ball valve is working, if you press the ball in with your finger repeatedly(like a little bunny tongue would), water should flow out. If it's not then it's blocked somehow. Once you get it unblocked and water flowing, it's a good idea to check the water flow daily to make sure your bun doesn't go without water if it gets blocked up again.

I use water dispensers for cats/dogs, for my buns. I don't like the ball valve bottles as buns can't get a decent amount of water out of them and tend to not drink as well as they should because of that. Plus they have a tendency to drip or get clogged(risking dehydration). If a water dispenser won't work out, there are water dishes that attach to the side of the cage, so bun can't tip it over. Heavy ceramic dishes usually work well too.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 27, 2018)

Ahh, well I just tried, I can get my finger wet, but...(OMG)
...but I don't know if that's enough. They really sell them for cats and dogs?


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 27, 2018)

Btw the OMG was me rolling my eyes at how what I wrote sounded. Sorry.


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2018)

Water dispensers, as in bottles with dishes. Like this. I got mine at walmart.







Here's a locking water dish.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F3FCSM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Or a heavy crock.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00025YU3Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 28, 2018)

Ahh ok, yeah we got rid of one a while ago because the two cats didn't drink enough and I didn't want it to get icky. But with this rabbit I highly doubt it. He's like those marathon runners grabbing cups from fans. Ok, I'll message her, shes at work at Walmart right now.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 28, 2018)

I found the one that we thought was thrown away. He moved it. All over. 
He's not spilling it but he doesn't like where things are unless he says so. Wow! LOL


----------



## JBun (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, some buns are very opinionated about their housekeeping and where they think things should go. They'll even try and move their litter boxes if it's not where they think it should be and it's not secured down.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 28, 2018)

That's so funny. He was shoving stuff as I came back to check my email.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

If he keeps moving it, then you can try the kind that twists onto a clamp. Jenny posted a link under "locking water dish." They also have clear ones (and clear colored ones) which I prefer because those are much easier to see through to the bottom when replacing it on the clamp.

This kind of bowl cannot be moved by a persistent rabbit so there is no chance of spilling.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 30, 2018)

His cage bars are too high for that I think. Have a link to any?
TYIA


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Petsmart and Petco both carry them. I use the 20 oz size. They are often found in different sections - mine were in the bird section.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Mar 30, 2018)

But the wire section is too far up the cage. Which I am trying to explain. 
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/attachments/0321180521c-jpg.36897


----------



## JBun (Mar 30, 2018)

What about some sticky velco on the bottom of your current dish?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2018)

You can also install that kind thru a hole as it has a wing nut to tighten it down on the carriage bolt that goes thru all the parts. I just got a fairly heavy crock that can maybe be moved but not tipped over.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Ratsorizzo said:


> But the wire section is too far up the cage. Which I am trying to explain.
> https://www.rabbitsonline.net/attachments/0321180521c-jpg.36897



That doesn't look too high up. Let me see if I can find a photo with mine.

Ok. I found this one that shows a messy cage, but it shows the bunnies next to one of the dishes. (BTW, their cage door is left open all day -- otherwise this cage would be too small.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Ratsorizzo said:


> But the wire section is too far up the cage. Which I am trying to explain.
> https://www.rabbitsonline.net/attachments/0321180521c-jpg.36897



No. That doesn't look too high. I'll attach a photo of my cage with such a bowl. 
Here's a photo that shows a messy cage, but you can see the height of the bowl next to the rabbits.

Btw, the cage door is left open all day -- otherwise the cage would be too small.




And bunnies can reach things when they want to -- even when they aren't supposed to!


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 1, 2018)

So this isn't too high? Pardon his mess, I just cleaned it too.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 1, 2018)

Heres a brighter version. Sorry it's too dark or too bright, didn't feel like messing with my phone camera today.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 2, 2018)

That looks perfectly okay.
I would just move the 2 bowls a bit further apart. You dont need water accidentally getting the pellets wet.

How much pellets does he get in a day? That looks like a lot.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

You could put a larger litter box in there that would be much better than that tiny corner one. Something like this could work. It's 98 cents at home depot:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sterilite-6-Qt-Storage-Box-in-White-and-Clear-Plastic-16428960/203120094

It's still on the small side but considerably more roomy than what you have and should still fit in your current cage.

A rabbit's box should be minimally large enough for them to lay down in stretched out.

--probably the sooner the better. Since you've changed the cage, now is the time to do this. He has outgrown the current one for sure. His back end seems to barely fit.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 2, 2018)

? I thought it's best to keep it filled. If I lower it will he not be able to reach? Still worried.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

Ratsorizzo said:


> ? I thought it's best to keep it filled. If I lower it will he not be able to reach? Still worried.



Once bunnies reach 6 months of age, they should only get limited pellets each day. Just 1/4 measuring cup per day (or less) is about right for rabbits under 7 lbs. He'll figure out where it is. Since they get limited pellets, I find it isn't even necessary to have a foodbowl in there all the time (though it is fine to have the bowl there, just don't be surprised if it is empty most of the time). My rabbits eat their pellets the moment I offer them. So they only have food in their bowl for about 5 minutes each day. Of course, they always have plenty of hay.

In the photo I showed earlier (with the two rabbits lounging by their attached water bowls) you can kinda make out a red dish that looks like strawberries. That is all I use to feed pellets once per day.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok, but if I limit it he will have to reach over even more into the cup. One would think rabbits are another species that knows if they overeat. No?


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Domestic rabbits are notorious for over-eating if given the opportunity. They will even eat toxic plants without knowing any better. Pellets are not a natural food for rabbits. It is very rich -- too rich unless limited. (rabbits under 6 months of age are allowed to eat more because they are still growing)

Hay on the other hand, has low nutrition but is high in fiber -- perfect for rabbits. They can eat hay all day without overeating.

Don't feel beholden to using that twist on bowl for the pellets (it's great for water). But either way, he should be able to find those pellets even if they barely cover the bottom of the bowl. Once you've gotten bunny down to eating just those few tablespoons per day, he'll probably eat them all at once as soon as they are offered. Like I said, my rabbits' food bowl is only used for 5 minutes each day. In fact, it has become the way I get bunny back in his cage for the night. He gets super excited to get those rich pellets so he scurries into the cage when he hears me getting them.

1/4 cup is just 4 tablespoons. Once bunny is also introduced to greens and starts getting a couple cups of greens each day, he can get even fewer pellets. My 5 lb rabbit gets 2 tablespoons of pellets each day.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 5, 2018)

That bowl can sit there for a week and not be half empty. He seems to just nibble and prefer his hay.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

It's great that he likes his hay. It would be better to only give him a measured amount of pellets each day. That way, not only is it more fresh (not sitting in the bowl all week) but you can monitor how much he's eating and whether or not he stops eating it - either of which can be an early indication of a problem. Always good to know how much (or if) he's eating.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, I think I'll do that. Speaking of, do these feeding dishes snap out or do I unscrew them each time? About to give change his stuff out for new.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

You don't have to unscrew them. The bowl itself twists out of the clamp. Let me see if I can find a photo.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

This shows the bowl twisted off the clamp. You'll discover why I prefer these clearish ones when you try to set it back on the clamp.


----------



## Ratsorizzo (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks! I just looked at mine, it's slightly different. It's pop in socket is at the edge of the bowl that faces the away from where he eats. You just pull up.
Haha, I was doing it screw wise for days now.


----------

